

Former Yale President Levin to Lead Online Platform Coursera - superduper33
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-24/former-yale-president-levin-to-lead-online-platform-coursera.html

======
louhike
Link to the Coursera blog post where it was announced:
[http://blog.coursera.org/](http://blog.coursera.org/)

